# hey!



## Mai (Oct 31, 2009)

My name is Mai.
I live im Wales and love mice! I have always loved mice. (but my parents dont agree) 
I have three hamsters, and two bunnies, and am hopeing to get some mice! 
Im here to research really. Im still not sure if my parents will let me have any mice, but... if not, there is always when i move out/go to uni! lol.

Here are my hammys.
Little Miss Hammond.








Sugar & Spice









My bunnies.
Pebble.








Bailey.









thanks for reading.
Mai x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welsomce! Pretty bun-buns.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum love the pics


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Hi Mai


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Mai,
Your fluffy Hamster is georgeous and the greys are very cute too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and wecome


----------

